# Who Is The Creator.



## Henrygamer (Jan 31, 2012)

I am really curious on who created this forum.

Thanks
Henry


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

That would be NightKnight, our bald headed admin









NightKnight


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> That would be NightKnight, our bald headed admin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now don't take offence to that mate, I'm rather follicly challenged myself


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

No problem! I beat nature to the punch by shaving it before my hair vacated the premises.


----------



## Henrygamer (Jan 31, 2012)

Haha, well thanks for creating such a great fourm!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks Henry!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

NightKnight said:


> No problem! I beat nature to the punch by shaving it before my hair vacated the premises.


Hahahah, too funny!

I also shave to make it appear that it was my choice


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

im facing having to make that decision myself


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I would like to say thank you also. Great features here.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Ditto, bald since 35, but everyone knows, "Bald is beautiful".


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

My mother saw me for the first time the other day and said "Wow you are going BALD!" ..... thanks mom.


----------

